# Dale Hollow F&F



## Fletch

Wait a minute. No posts about F&F at Dale on this board? 

Anyone been down there lately?


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Never fished there! Let me know how you do!


----------



## Fletch

redhawk fisherman said:


> Never fished there! Let me know how you do!


Lol, ok, yeah right Redhawk. I bet you could navigate that lake with your eyes closed.

Well, I might have to sneak down there between the 26th and 1st of 2010. I bought a F&F outfit last year and it's never seen the water.

I read another post where about 20 guys are going down on the 18th for a couple of days. That sounds like tons of fun. Somebody bring a camera and a bunch of film


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Here are are a couple 5lb plus fish I caught in November. I won't get down for the Float and fly bite until February. Good luck man and check out www.smalljaw.com They will let you know what is going on!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/47470 

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/47469


----------



## ShakeDown

Woop! Booked for pres weekend @ Cedar Hill. You ready Danielson?


----------



## RodMan

I'm down the following weekend for 5 days - 2/20 through 2/25


----------



## napsax

You guys mean to tell me that you fish the Dale all year around? I thought most of the cabins & lodges were closed for the season?


----------



## ShakeDown

Horse creek and Cedar Hill keep their motels running and select cabins open year round for us crazy bastards 

Cedar tells us every year to call a week before we come to make sure it they aren't in a deep freeze. I have yet to be shut out in 10+ years, Jan/Feb/March.


----------



## ShakeDown

Joe you back at Cedar?


----------



## Fletch

It's 50 degrees there now, and nice weather for the next several days.
Man, I wish I had time to go down there and try that F&F.


----------



## RodMan

Brandon,

Back at Cedar Hill. Moved trip to Feb 27 for a week. Looks like they are doing fairly well on the bobber and feathers right now. Starting fishing that little jig n pig that Andrew showed us a couple years ago and have caught most of my fish on that bait the last two trips. The last day or two last year we also had luck with grubs and jerkbaits. But the FnF definately has a special place in my heart. I just love watching that bobber slowly disappear. 

How often have you looked away for a second, looked back as said, "HEY! Where's my bobber???!!!"

New for this year - I'm booking a crappie guide to learn how to fish for those slabs. Gonna spend a day or two chasing them in Wolf. That will give me some options for the days the smalljaws have lockjaw.

Fletch, you gotta find some time to try the FnF.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Joe,

Are you using Dennis Bowers as your crappie guide?


----------



## ShakeDown

Yeah we use the jig/pig andrew showed us as a backup for the FNF...still hooked on the pulldown, and you're absolutely right when it comes to that sucka disappearing when you're doing everything but watching it.

I'm eager to hear how you do on the slabs with the guide. I've fished wolf for them later in the year (spawn) and smashed em...hope you guys wear em out man.


----------



## thebige22

Rodman, I'm also eager to hear how you do crappie fishing. I'm going down there in mid March for crappies.

Eric


----------



## pal21

Help please, whats the F&F?


----------



## Flippin 416

Float and Fly..

http://www.floatandfly.com/


----------



## ShakeDown

Bob Coan is the MAN when it comes to FNF. That's who taught me, and Rodman has fished with him too.


----------



## Flippin 416

One of these years I'd like to make it down there and give it a whirl....I need to repower my boat so I can get around better first.


----------



## RodMan

Dan,

Dennis Bowers - that's right. What do you know about him. Everything I have heard about him from the folks at smalljaw.com has been good. When are you planning on getting down there?

Coan is the guy to use to learn the FnF. He provides insight and details that I have found lacking in some of the other guides. He knows his stuff and knows how to fish the feather N float.

Andrew Robertson - great guide for learning to fish the finesse jig, probably best on the lake. Must have patience to fish a 1/4 oz jig in 40 feet of water, but the little brown sucka sure does work. Andrew is also an awsome jerkbait fisherman.

I'm sure all of us going down over the next month will be posting results. Cedar has WiFi now, if I remember my laptop I'll post a daily report.

Here's to pull downs, dope suckers, and smelling like shrimp scampi for a week.... GOOD LUCK ALL!


----------



## ShakeDown

Cedar has Wifi!!!! Wow. Speechless.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Joe,

I will be there Feb 12-15.


----------



## RodMan

Dan,

You at the State Park or Cedar?


----------



## ShakeDown

He's with us @ Cedar.


----------



## RodMan

I feel left out......


----------



## ShakeDown

I thought you guys started goin later man!!! Unfortunately, this was the only weekend duane dan and I could go with our work/marriage schedules


----------



## ShakeDown

W00p! Less than two weeks for the first pull-down of 2010!


----------



## Fletch

Sleepless nights are in store :>)

I changed boats this fall. If you guy see a black and silver w/blue stripe BassCat boat, then I finally figured out a way to get down there for some FNF.








Let us know how you did.
Best of luck in 2010 guys!


----------



## ShakeDown

Sharp ride dude...well keep an eye out


----------



## Fletch

Thanks Shakedown!

The water levels down there and the water level came up over 7.5 feet since Jan 14th.


----------



## ShakeDown

WOW. Looks like they got dumped on with snow yesterday...that melts anytime soon and thatll bring her up nicely.


----------



## ShakeDown

http://picasaweb.google.com/chrondhl/20100129?feat=embedwebsite#

Cedar snow!


----------



## Flippin 416

Oh wow....I saw an episode of The Bass Pros this past week and Stacey King was jig fishing for smallmouth on Dale Hollow and the banks were covered with snow!!

Got a 70HP motor for my boat....I might have to make a trip down there next year!!


----------



## ShakeDown

Flippin...a buddy of mine saw that too and said it was a killer show. Pissed i missed it. Said King slammed em.


----------



## Flippin 416

I have my DVR setup to record all of those episodes....they are very good!!! Yeah he deff tore them up...some nice ones for sure!!


----------



## Fletch

What station was that on?
Don't tell me it was versus.
Directv dropped versus a while back. 
Thanks,
Fletch


----------



## Flippin 416

Ok....I won't tell you.....but you're going to be disappointed.






It's on Versus....sorry!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown

http://www.versus.com/fishing/video...-stream/sports/fishing/sort/most-recent/i/18/

There we go...for us DTV guys


----------



## RodMan

Brandon,

How long you been studying that video trying to figure out exactly where he was fishing???


----------



## ShakeDown

Hahaha!! I think I had him pegged about :30 secs in 

I'd have to guess that's Kyle or Indian or Horse or ....


----------



## Fletch

I spoke with directv about dropping the versus channel.
they said that comcast already charged them more for versus than they charge other satellite and cable companies. They also said that they dropped versus in august because comcast was increasing the charge for the versus channel by another 20% (while not increasing it for other companies).
That seems like it would be illegal to me.

Anyway, thanks for the link!
Fletch


----------



## chillerfish

Looked like the back of Mitchell Creek to me....?? (Roberts looks a little like that as well,....).


----------



## Fletch

What happened to the cedar hill lake cam?


----------



## NewbreedFishing

dang, i wanna go now. :B
u fella's enjoy it


----------



## ShakeDown

48 hours baby


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Fletch said:


> What happened to the cedar hill lake cam?


It's back up!


----------



## RodMan

Brandon,

Enjoy the trip and be careful pulling that boat with all this snow on the ground. I'll be following you down in a couple weeks...

Joe


----------



## ShakeDown

Thanks Joe! Yeah not looking forward to the ride down (or back for that matter)...We're going to test out Cedar's Wifi, so hopefully we have some pics to post while down there.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Shake, good luck down there. Let me know how you do. Keep Paul out of trouble.


----------



## Flippin 416

Good luck guys!!! Have fun and be safe....same goes for you in a couple weeks Joe.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Just talked to Shakedown. Don't want to steal his thunder but he said yesterday they caught 2 smallies going 3.5 lbs each and a 4 lb largemouth. Cold but no show. They had 12 bites today so far and caught 4. He would post but no WiFi at the cabin.


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Here's a picture of how our trip ended with me towing Shakedown's boat yesterday. We caught some fish, had good food, and company

Great time, and glad we cut the trip a day short. I would not have been wanting to drive today I am sure Brandon will give a complete and more detailed report!


----------



## fishingredhawk

ShakeDown said:


> Hahaha!! I think I had him pegged about :30 secs in
> 
> I'd have to guess that's Kyle or Indian or Horse or ....


I thought the same thing...somewhere in the far lower end!


----------

